# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  أعمال عبادية متنوعة ومجربة "لقضاء الحوائج"

## ورده محمديه

*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجه الشريف والعن اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميلة هي الروايات التي تتحدث عن قضاء الحوائج
كثيرة هي الاحاديث في شتى المذاهب والتي تتناول التقرب الى الله لقضاء الامور الصعبة وتفريجها
مذنب يحتاج التوبة – مريض يحتاج الشفاء – عانس تريد الزواج – عاطل يريد العمل – جاهل يريد نيل العلوم – محسود يريد الفكاك من اسر العين – مظلوم ينتظر نصر الله – مسحور يتمنى الشفاء – مكروب يطلب تفريج كربته – مديون يريد قضاء دينه
امثلة لكثير من الحوائج التي يطلبها الناس من الله سبحانه وتعالى
تعالوا نقرأ الروايات المروية عن اهل بيت رسول الله عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام والتي توفق الفرد الى الطريق الصحيح للعمل العبادي السليم في طلب الحوائج من الله فلا يرده خائبا ابدا باذن الله
وسنحاول ذكر السند وان لم نفعل فلا ضير فكلها اذكار تتقرب بها الى الله
لاتنسوني اخرا من صالح دعائكم احبتي بارك الله فيكم

الان لنبدأ مصحوبين بخير الاعمال
بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد
ولا ابتغي سوى الدعاء في ظهر الغيب

العمل رقم 1 :
من دعا به مئة مرة فلم يستجب له فليلعن مقاتلا
روى الشيخ الكفعمي في كتاب البلد الأمين دعاء عن الأمام زين العابدين علية السلام , وقال : روى عنه علية السلام هذا الدعاء مقاتل بن سليمان , وقال : من دعا به مئة مرة فلم يستجب له فليلعن مقاتلا. والدعاء هو:

الهي كيف أدعوك وأنا أنا وكيف أقطع رجائي منك وأنت أنت , إلهي إذ لم أسألك فتعطيني , فمن ذا الذي أسأله فيعطيني , إلهي إذا لم أدعك فتستجيب لي فمن ذا الذي أدعوه فيستجيب لي , إلهي إذا لم أتضرع إليك فترحمني فمن ذا الذي أتضرع اليه فيرحمني , إلهي فكما فلقت البحر لموسى علية السلام ونجيته , أسألك أن تصلي على محمد وآله وأن تنجيني مما أنا فيه وتفرج عني فرجا عاجلا غير آجل بفضلك ورحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

العمل رقم 2 :
تقرأ لمدة اربعين يوم - كل يوم اربعين مرة التالي :
( قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شئ قدير () تولج الليل في النهار وتولج النهار في الليل وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب )
ثم تقول ياالله ياالله ياالله
( أنت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لاشريك لك تجبرت ان يكون لك ولد وتعاليت ان يكون لك شريك وتعظمت ان يكون لك وزير يا الله يا الله يا الله اقض حاجتي بحق محمد وآل محمد صلواتك عليه وعليهم أجمعين )
( أنت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لاشريك لك تجبرت ان يكون لك ولد وتعاليت ان يكون لك شريك وتعظمت ان يكون لك وزير يا الله يا الله يا الله اقض حاجتي بحق محمد وآل محمد صلواتك عليه وعليهم أجمعين )
( أنت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك لاشريك لك تجبرت ان يكون لك ولد وتعاليت ان يكون لك شريك وتعظمت ان يكون لك وزير يا الله يا الله يا الله اقض حاجتي بحق محمد وآل محمد صلواتك عليه وعليهم أجمعين )

يقرأ اربعين مرة في اليوم الواحد
ولكم ان تطبعوها في ورقة يكن ذلك افضل باذن الله 

العمل رقم 3 :
دعاء نافع بإذن الله ومجرب لكل أمر
( اللهم صلى على فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها بعدد ما أحاط به علمك )
تقرأه 430 مرة - اياما متعددة حتى تقضى حاجتك وتقصد ببنيها : الأئمة المعصومين عليهم السلام

العمل رقم 4 :
لكل أمر صعب مستصعب او مشكلة او ابتلاء
اقرأ سورة ( الإسراء ) سبع مرات متتالية وبدون توقف او قطع لها وستنال ماتريد من حاجة حتما
وطبعا الحاجة المرجوة هي في عداد الخير والا فالحاجة من صنف الشر غير مستجابة بهذه الطريقة ابدا

فائدة : سورة الإسراء تسمى بسورة بني اسرائيل

العمل رقم 5 : 
روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله الكرام انه قال : 
من لحقته شدة أو نكبة أو ضيق فقال ( 30 الف ) مرة ( استغفر الله وأتوب اليه ) الا وقد فرج الله عنه 
قال راوي الحديث : وهذا خبر صحيح وقد جرب

نقاش : قد تكون باضافة لفظ ( ربي ) اي = استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه
فالعبارة الاخيرة داخلة في الاستغفار

6-
العمل التالي هو : 
ان يصلي الانسان ركعتين بعد صلاة العشاء في ثلاث ليالي جمع متواليات
ويقول بعد الصلاة مستغيثا بالعباس عليه السلام :
ياكاشف الكرب عن وجه اخيه الحسين اكشف كربتي بحق اخيك الحسين
عدد : 133 مرة
ويتصدق بعد اكمال العمل بشئ على الفقراء

7-
صلاة كن فيكون لقضاء الحوائج وهي من الصلوات التي جربها الكثير من اكابر الدين وقد وجدوها مؤثره وهي:

بأن يختلي الانسان الانسان بنفسه بعد صلاة الصبح من يوم الجمعه فيصلي ركعتي الحاجه ويقرأ من اول سورة الانعام وحتى (( وكنتم عن آياته تستكبرون)) الى الآيه 93 .. بعد الحمد من الركعة الاولى ثم يركع ويسجد ويقوم فيقرأ من الآيه
(( ولقد جئتمونا فرادى))الآيه 93 الى آخر السوره بعد الحمد من الركعه الثانيه.. ويقنت ويكمل الصلاة ويسلم ومن ثم يصلي على النبي وآله ( الف مره) ويدعو ويطلب حاجته فستقرن بالاجابه حتما حتى لو كانت بينه وبين تلك الحاجه بعد المشرقين..
ونتيجة لسرعة تأثيرها سميت صلاة (كن فيكون) وهي من المجربات وقد جربت كثيرا.. واذا لم يكن المصلي حافظا للسوره فليقرأها من القرأن الكريم فهذا جائز.

العمل رقم 8 : 
عن الامام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام : من طلب حاجه واردا قضائها فورا من الله جل وعلا فليقرأ :
((اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فأغفر لي مابينهما يامن إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك اللهم أغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك وأقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك ،ياعدتي دون العدد ،ويارجائي والمعتمد ،وياكهفي والسند وياواحد ياأحد ياقل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد .أسألك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم أحداً أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ماأنت أهله ،اللهم إني أسألك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك ،صل على محمد وآله وأجعل لي من أمري فرجاً ومخرجاً وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب ،أنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ))..

العمل رقم 9 :
حرز الشيخ البهائي لقضاء الحوائج
تسجد وتقول 70 مره
لا اله الا الله بعزتك وقدرتك . الا اله الا الله بحق حقك وحرمتك لا اله الا الله فرج برحمتك .
فان حاجته تقضى باذن الله كما ذكر انه من لم تقضى حاجته بعد هذا الحرز فليخاصمه يوم القيامه . نقلته لكم من كتاب الف حرز وحرز

العمل رقم 10 : 
الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 1400 مره مع النذر للامام موسى بن جعفر عليه السلام بقضاء الحاجه
ويفضل الصيام وان يكون العمل بين صلاة المغرب والعشاء

لعمل رقم 11 : 
تقرأ سورة الزلزله 3 مرات كامله
والشرح 21مره
والفيل 21 مره
وتقول اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد النبى الامى وعلى اله وسلم احدى عشرة21 مره
وتذكر البسمله 786 مرة
وتواظب على ذلك سبع ليالى وانت تبخر
بذى رائحه طيبه ولابس ثياب بيضاء مستقبل القبله فانك تنال غرضك
وتدعو ماتريد من الله
فانه مجيب انشاء الله
ملاحظه يجب العمل بها بدقه وكاهو مذكور تماماً

العمل رقم 12 : 
فليتوضا ليلا ويدخل في مكان خالي وطاهر ويصلي ركعتين
ثم يسجد لله ويصلي على الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم
ثم يقول اللهم انك مليك مقتدر وانك على ماتشاء قدير اللهم ان كانت ذنوبي سلفت
واختلفت وجهتي وعظمت خطيئتي وحالت بيني وبين قضاء حاجتي فاني
اسئلك بجلال
وجهك وعظيم عفوك واتوجه اليك بنبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ان تغفر لي
وترحمني وتفرج عني
ثم تنادي بصوت عالي :يامحمد يااحمد ياابا القاسم اني اتوسل بك واتوجه
الى الله تعالى ليغفر لي ويرحمني ويقضي حاجتي ويفرج كربتي وهمي وغمي

العمل رقم 13 : 
ان يصلي الانسان ركعتين بعد صلاة العشاء في ثلاث ليالي جمع متواليات
ويقول بعد الصلاة مستغيثا بالعباس عليه السلام :
ياكاشف الكرب عن وجه اخيه الحسين اكشف كربتي بحق اخيك الحسين
عدد : 133 مرة
ويتصدق بعد اكمال العمل بشئ على الفقراء

العمل رقم 14 : 
صلاة كن فيكون لقضاء الحوائج وهي من الصلوات التي جربها الكثير من اكابر الدين وقد وجدوها مؤثره وهي:
بأن يختلي الانسان الانسان بنفسه بعد صلاة الصبح من يوم الجمعه فيصلي ركعتي الحاجه ويقرأ من اول سورة الانعام وحتى (( وكنتم عن آياته تستكبرون)) الى الآيه 93 .. بعد الحمد من الركعة الاولى ثم يركع ويسجد ويقوم فيقرأ من الآيه
(( ولقد جئتمونا فرادى))الآيه 93 الى آخر السوره بعد الحمد من الركعه الثانيه.. ويقنت ويكمل الصلاة ويسلم ومن ثم يصلي على النبي وآله ( الف مره) ويدعو ويطلب حاجته فستقرن بالاجابه حتما حتى لو كانت بينه وبين تلك الحاجه بعد المشرقين..
ونتيجة لسرعة تأثيرها سميت صلاة (كن فيكون) وهي من المجربات وقد جربت كثيرا.. واذا لم يكن المصلي حافظا للسوره فليقرأها من القرأن الكريم فهذا جائز

العمل رقم 15 : 
عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام انه قال : من كانت له حاجه فليقرأ سورة الانعام 41 مره تقضى حاجته ان شاء الله .

العمل رقم 16 : 
حرز الامام الجواد عليه السلام لقضاء الحوائج
بعد غسل يوم الجمعه يصلي ركعتي الحاجه ثم يقول 1047 مره (( ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ))
ويهدي ثوابها الى روح الامام الجواد المقدسه ويدعو الله لقضاء حاجته ان شاء الله تقضى

العمل رقم 17 : 

عشر ليالي بعد تعقيب صلاة العشاء
كل ليله يصلي ركعتين صلاة الحاجه
ويصلي على محمد وال محمد 132 مره
وبعدها يقول 1140 مره (( ياعلي ))
ثم يصلي على محم وآل محمد 14 مره
ويقول 110 مرات (( يا ابا الحسن يا علي بن ابي طالب ادركني ))
ويطلب الشفاعه من الموالى امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ويطلب حاجته من الله بشفاعة الامام علي عليه السلام .







الهي بحق باب المراد الامام الجواد صاحب الجود والكرم يتفضل ويتكرم علينا وعليكم بقضاء حوائجنا 

دعواتكم لي بظهر الغيب  ..


*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

ألهي بحق الجواد عليه السلام جد على وردة محمدية برائحة مسك محمد وآل محمد واقض لها حوائجها وادخلها وذريتها ومن تحب الجنة برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------

ورده محمديه (06-24-2010)

----------


## عنيده

يعطيج العافيخ خيتو ورده ..

في ميزات حسناتج باذن الله  ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------

ورده محمديه (06-24-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أختي الكريمه [قطرة عطاء ]

دعواتكِ كالبلسم على قلبي العليل
ربي يحقق جميع امنياتكِ ويقضي حوائجكِ بحق الطهر فاطمة الزهراء (ع)

,,,


أختي [عنيده ]

وجودكِ اسعدني 
انالكِ الله كل خير بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل

*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 


تسلم يمناش غاليتي 

والله يعطيش الف عافيه 

وقضى الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم بجاه محمد وال محمد

----------

